# Good article on the new team kits



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly-2011-team-kits


I thought the article was very good and objective. Summarizes all the main team kits for the new season.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Awful article and way off base. The Lampre kit rules.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

agree,

The lampre kit has always been a favorite, this years is a bit too plain though, I loved last year's kit.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

what an absolute disaster of an article

on rabobank :
"We know it's a Dutch team and orange is the national colour but really, it rarely looks good on anyone"

then on euskatel :
"Too much orange is never enough"

typically the 'journalist' loves the cervelo, sky and luxo kits... which are all great examples of corporate BLANDING

lampre is easily the best kit this season


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Actually pretty good article that gets to point of what the kit should do for the riders and sponsors - unfortunately the assesments are all subjective as to the color preferences and what works. 

We will all have our opinions.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I think we all would have rated things differently.
Also, some notable non-pro tour teams should have been considered I think.
Rate 'em yourself without refering to the CyclingNews article and post here.
Would be interesting to see which teams WE think got it right.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

The amazing thing is how few designers bother to integrate the design of the shorts and jerseys. The Vancasoleil kit is a striking example of how not to do it, while the Movistar one gets it spot-on.

Having seen the Cycling News photos of the HTC jersey, I'm revising my opinion of it downwards - not only is it see-through but the stripes really look bad. The washed-out Saxo blue and Omega-Lotto grey also get a thumbs down from me - jerseys shouldn't look as if they've been chucked in the wrong laundry basket.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Lampre is very good, but so is Leopard Trek, Garmin-Cervelo and Sky. I also happen to like Europcar.










There's even a key to unlock the bibs!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Like Europcar, Androni, Quick Step and Movistar. Not offended by Leopard, Vacansoleil or Radioshack.

Liquigas is the winner for me.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Quickstep is a standout to me,, but that has more to do with nostalgia. I do like many of the new kits, but it will take a while to get used to.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Absolutely Lampre Rules!

I have multiple Lampre kits going back almost 15 years...best riders ride for Lampre!

None better than the always elegant Maurizio Fondriest


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i have just come home from the 1st race of the new season

kits that stand out and look good in the peloton :

htc
lampre
movistar
katusha
astana

kits that went unnoticed and blended in :

garmin
sky
trek leopard
omega lotto
radioshack

i thought vacansoleil looked beter in photos than in person, and saxo bank looked terrible in the photos i saw but actually looked much better in person... but still pretty uninspiring.

i heard a person describe the new trend of black white and light blue as being designed by someone working for a huge corporation in an open plan office


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I really like the HTC kit this year. Check out the New Zealand champion jersey. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pho...half-black-new-zealand-champion-jersey/154495


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Garmin, Leopard, and Sky need to fire the company that sold them the same kit. Well not exactly the same, but damn close. Could it be that the teams keep the colors so close hold that they don't know till presentation how close they will be? Like the move towards black shorts again. Just looks more like bike racing and less "blades of glory" figure skating.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Salsa_Lover said:


> agree,
> 
> The lampre kit has always been a favorite, this years is a bit too plain though, I loved last year's kit.


It's too bad they ruined the Lampre kit by symmetrizing it too much, I agree that last year's (or 2009's) were great.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> It's too bad they ruined the Lampre kit by symmetrizing it too much, I agree that last year's (or 2009's) were great.


Pettachi's green jersey with Lampre Colors was a complete fail however.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

spookyload said:


> Pettachi's green jersey with Lampre Colors was a complete fail however.


I agree, but think about how much worse they could have made that green / pink combo. It is a fail but not as bad as the polka-dotted crotch Tragedy of 2006.

https://autobus.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/tour06/index.php?id=/photos/2006/tour06/tour0611/26










The only close match is the Pelizotti Tragedy of 2009, but at least they kept the lime green down.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

spookyload said:


> Pettachi's green jersey with Lampre Colors was a complete fail however.


Agree, the color clash was a bit too much

So when they issued it for the general public, they removed the fuchsia


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> the polka-dotted crotch Tragedy of 2006.


Shoulda used chamois cream...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, so here's my modest contribution to the debate (because I have too much time on my hands!):

Best and Worst Dressed in the Peloton of 2011
(Not limited to Pro-Tour here)

Listed top to bottom in order from Beauty to Beastly:
(CyclingNews ranking in brackets following team name - for comparison)

The Podium goes to:
1) Movistar (14)
2) Leopard-Trek (4)
3) Garmin-Cervelo (13)

Rabobank (6)
Omega-Pharma (8)
Liquigas-Cannondale (12)
Sky (9)
Team Type 1
Vacansoleil - DCM (16)
Radio Shack (1)
Farnese Vini - Neri
Cofidis
Colnago-CSF Inox
AG2R La Mondiale
Quickstep (5)
Lampre - ISD (18 - Last)
Astana (11)
Eurocar
Saxo Bank (15)
HTC-Columbia (10)
United Healthcare
Christina Watches

Latern Rouge:
Androni-Giocattoli

I have not seen Euskaitel-Euskadi or BMC kit yet, so no rating.
Have I forgotten anyone (of note)?


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Just getting a chance to post my thoughts on the new kits after seeing them in the Tour Down Under, during racing and in various weather:

Movistar- Love them, plain but stylish and the helmets make them stand out in the peloton.
Leopard-Trek- Yuck, same colors as sky, but even more boring. Looks like a kit from a company that has space for club teams to get their team logo printed on them after buying them.
Garmin-Cervelo- Better then I thought. The "E" shows up really well in overhead shots. I do miss the orange and the argyle.
Rabobank- Classic kit, classic colors and better no being less "swoopy," for lack of a better word.
Omega-Pharma- Love them! When I heard they were gray I thought it would be terrible but in the sun it looks more like white then gray.
Liquigas-Cannondale- Great design, but I starting loving the neon green and now it is too muted.
Sky- Was boring last year and is still boring. The only thing I like is the name and flag of the rider on the side
Vacansoleil - DCM- I like them, good colors and the use of the logo is good, but should be more of the kit.
Radio Shack- Much better then last year. Reminds me a bit of classic kits and the red "T" look of the back really stands out in the peloton.
Cofidis- Not bad, but nothing too exciting.
AG2R La Mondiale- I like the colors but think the jersey could be so much better then the little boxes all over it!
Quickstep- Nice, but nothing exciting
Lampre - ISD- I've always like the pink and blue of Lampre, but thought they may have gone too far, but the mix of pink to blue was just the right amount.
Astana- Never liked them and the Specialized "S" in red looks out of place on the aqua and yellow.
Eurocar- After seeing them in a race I like them! Nothing crazy and colors not usually seen in the peloton. Love the car key and tag on the lower left part of the jersey, very clever!
Saxo Bank- Don't like the Hawk and the blue is so pale that it looks like they had a laundry mishap.
HTC-Columbia- At first I thought it was cool, but the front stripes on just the left side just make it look off balanced. Good idea with the colors, but bad execution.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Excellent post, Perico!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

My podium: 1. Movistar, 2. Radio Shack (so much better this year) and 3. Leopard-Trek.


----------

